
Ask HN: Should I open source my product? - hpen
Convince me to open source my product. It&#x27;s a project management tool called Kanception.io
======
bruce511
That's kinda like saying "convince me to buy a minivan".

It's impossible (and futile) to convince someone of anything unless it aligns
with their goals.

Equally, advice from people who did things and met _their_ goals will not
necessarily be helpful if your goals are different to theirs.

To meet your goals, open sourcing may not be the right thing to do.

So I think you need to reword your question before you will get a useful
answer to your situation.

------
verdverm
I'll just say it's likely in the best interest of the product. Would need to
know more about you, your ambitions, the product to give proper advice.

The place I tell people to start their own learning journey w.r.t this is
[https://coss.media](https://coss.media)

~~~
hpen
Do you think open sourcing will lead to more users? Even vs a free hosted
version?

~~~
verdverm
Totally depends on the users, there is no simple yes or no. Also depends on
branding, marketing, customera, monetization strategy, and more

I've worked with companies who have gone to far in either direction. It's
really more involved than an online forum can provide to answer your question.

Watch the interview between JJ and Sid (from GitLab), Sid goes through a lot
of their learnings, very elucidating.

~~~
hpen
Will check it out. Thank you!

